# Rule bilge pump warranty



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone had to deal with getting a Rule bilge pump replaced? I bought it back in Feb. and it has failed and West Marine will not exchange it for me. (I didn't buy their warranty) so I have to deal with the rule people. 3 year warranty.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yes, three year warranty, with proof of purchase


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

if you bought it from west marine, do not take NO for an answer.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Did your boat sink again?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just went through the 1500 bildge pump shet with west. Ask for the manager and quote the 2 year pump warrenty. Raise your voice if customers are there. Then say you will be hearing from my company laywer. I just don't understand why a company would act like West is toward customers.
Rule pumps company has been sold. I returned one that was 2 weeks old and died. I had to raise holy hell with west to get a replacement through the manager. Good luck.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Pump*

Scott I know you didn’t get it from me but bring it to me and I will take care of it.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

outcast said:


> Scott I know you didn’t get it from me but bring it to me and I will take care of it.


That's what quality above and beyond customer service looks like right there!! Well done Outcast!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

outcast said:


> Scott I know you didn’t get it from me but bring it to me and I will take care of it.





WOW, now that is customer service right there!!!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

outcast said:


> Scott I know you didn’t get it from me but bring it to me and I will take care of it.


These guys are great. That's why I come over from FWB to shop there. See you soon!


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Just what others said. if you bought from West and have the receipt, they have to take it back. I went through that with them and was turned down at first. After speaking with the manager, they took it back. Also, they were not aware of the three year warranty and tried to tell me it was not under warranty due to age.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Pretty cool that a local guy will help you out, but, I would make West do it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

outcast said:


> Scott I know you didn’t get it from me but bring it to me and I will take care of it.


With someone like this around, why would you even consider buying anyting from Worst Marine?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Tommy!! I called the company and they want me to fax them my proof of purchase and my address and they will send me a new one. I went ahead and bought another one today so I can use the boat this weekend. I don't know how fast they will send me a new one. At least then I'll have a spare since my boat requires 2 pumps. Thanks again Outcast!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

From West Marine's Facebook page...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good deal from both sides; sorry for the run around.


I've sent other brands off to the manufacturer for a full replacement after either a phone call to customer relations &/or "up in chat"; they even picked up shipping costs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Outcast, you will have my business in the future. Could you check with Rule and see if there is a problem with there pumps. The last 1500 I had went bad after 2 weeks one trip went out after raining boat in yard pump was dead. West exchanged it. When I was putting the new one in I noticed the shell around where it snaps into mount was cracked. Pump ran so I used it. So far so good. One trip.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Dennis. I had my proof of purchase!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast*

I will ask them but not sure I will get a truthful answer. We get some back but not too many.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

West has been bad ever since they bought out Boat US and eliminated their competition.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> West has been bad ever since they bought out Boat US and eliminated their competition.


West's have be bad forever. Problem is they do carry some things that you just can't find somewhere else.
Tommy, outstanding on your part. That's the reason I stop at outcast every time I'm on that side of town, needing to or not. More often than not, come out with something.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought both of my pumps from amazon.. one year later one pump failed. Called Rule (xylem) and all i had to do was email my proof of purchase. One week later i had a new pump completely hassle free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joemidkiff (Nov 9, 2020)

I have a 500 gpm I was using for bait aeration. Bought in the spring at Boater's Warehouse. Took it back and they told me the same thing as West Marine. Called Xylem, 978-281-0573 and they got the model and date code from me. Unscrew the outlet pipe and the date code is on the threads. They are sending me a new one.


----------

